# Stella & Chewy?



## Anja P (Jun 26, 2015)

Is anyone feeding their GSD puppy Stella & Chewy Frozen Raw? I am considering putting my 15 week old pup on one of the frozen patty diets until I am able to completely research a true non pre packaged raw, and find someone local to buy from.

If I were to put her on Stella & Chewy's, being a complete meal, can I still provide her with vitamin supplements, fish/coconut oil and probiotics?

Thanks in advance!

See below for correspondence regarding feeding of puppy and Calcium/Phos levels.

Thank you for your interest in Stella & Chewy's. According to our feeding guidelines, we would suggest about 2 large (8oz) patties per day—this will likely only increase to about 2.5 patties per day in adulthood. Please note that our guidelines are just that—guidelines. You can always adjust these amounts based on your dog’s individual needs.

We actually have quite a few large-breed puppies who have done very well on our products! The as-fed levels of calcium and phosphorus in our dinners for dogs can be found below. 

DINNERS FOR DOGS
Calcium (%)
Phosphorus (%)
Stella’s Super Beef, FR
0.80
0.68
Duck Duck Goose, FR
0.71
0.50
Dandy Lamb, FR
0.77
0.61
Surf ‘N Turf, FR
0.80
0.63
Simply Venison, FR
0.85
0.69
Absolutely Rabbit, FR
0.79
0.52
Phenomenal Pheasant, FR
0.60
0.52


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

I feed kibble and still give supplements including coconut oil and probiotics, so i think it woiuld be the same with raw. The patties look to be a good choice for your pup.


----------



## Anja P (Jun 26, 2015)

I called Stella & Chewy and for my girls current weight and age they recommended 2 pattys per day. Each patty is 400 cal, so a total of 800 calories per day.

The two previous kibbles I was using came out to about 1250-1500 calories per day. 

So why is there such a big difference? Is raw just that much better that the additional calories are not needed, or should I consider going to 3 pattys (1200 calories) per day for a 4 month old pup?

Thanks!


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

Not sure about for dogs, but I feed it to my cat, and he loves it. He's been eating it for almost a year now, and is the picture of perfect health!

Would be a tad expensive for a dog tho!


----------



## HOBY (Aug 12, 2013)

I feed Hoby and Lulu Stella & Chewy freeze dried patties and fd toppers along with some raw. I also use Primal fd. I rotate kibble, feed and rotate some canned for both dogs and also feed supplements. Both dogs are doing great.


----------



## Anja P (Jun 26, 2015)

Bump regarding the calories.

Stella & Chewy recommends 2 pattys per day. That comes out to 800 calories.

Previous foods had me in the 1,200+ calorie range. I feel like for a 15 week puppy, she should be in the 1,200 range while continuing to grow.

Thinking about feeding 3 pattys a day instead? Looking for opinions?

Thanks!


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

I'm guessing the raw is more protein concentrated. I would go with the recommended 2 patties and see how she does. If she seems too thin or is still hungry - try adding a half of a patty more.


----------



## Mikelia (Aug 29, 2012)

I don't know for certain about the calories but I do know my pup ate more raw than that at that age. Start with the two patties and watch her body condition, if she gets too lean, just feed her more. I imagine you will be feeding more than two patties a day though.


----------



## Anja P (Jun 26, 2015)

It's too early to draw conclusions, but after two days of raw I am happy to say my girls stool has firmed up and is looking better then i've seen since bringing her home! She was doing 5-6 poops a day on kibble, and is down to 2-3 on raw.

Additionally, what was constant scratching is now down to a minimum, and her eye leakage has all but gone away!

Very excited about the immediate results, and looking forward to seeing how this progresses!


----------

